# Aer Lingus New York Flights - Airbus A330 - whats onboard?



## DaveD (21 Jan 2009)

Anyone recently been on an Aerlingus Airbus A330, the ones they use for long haul flights to New York? If so can you tell me if they have the TV screens in the headrests and what films/TV shows they have? Or do they still have the old arrangement of a few "big" screens throughout the cabin?

D


----------



## shaking (21 Jan 2009)

I've flown to NY a few times with AL I can't remember which exact plane it was by every one I was had was the old style arrangement of a few big screens.


----------



## Sunny (21 Jan 2009)

I think I read recently that they are doing up these aircraft to have seat back tvs. Not sure if it is happened yet


----------



## tara83 (21 Jan 2009)

Last time I flew from New York with Aer Lingus about a year ago it was an Airbus with the few screens dotted around the place.  as I was travelling on my own I made sure at check in that I was seated where I could see a screen.  Within five minutes of the programmes starting the tv broke and never came on for the rest of the flight. Very annoying.


----------



## lou2 (21 Jan 2009)

I flew to NY with Aer Lingus last year on an Airbus. We had individual screens. It was great. Had a few new movies releases on it as well as New York themed TV shoes like Will and Grace and Sex and the City. Apparently the newer planes and the older ones both operate to New York so it seems to be the luck of the draw.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

http://www.aerlingus.com/cgi-bin/ob...edhmcefecfigdffgdfkl.0&P_OID=-8074&Category=3

I flew from Shannon and it was the old style, tvs dotted around the cabin.

I agree with the episodes of Will and Grace and Friends also showed, the movies we had was Transformers going over and The Simpsons coming back. Seems like its The Women and City of Ember for this month.


----------



## MB05 (21 Jan 2009)

January's movies are listed on their website:


http://www.aerlingus.com/cgi-bin/ob...hkllcefecfigdffgdfkj.0&P_OID=-8074&Category=3


----------



## MB05 (21 Jan 2009)

Sorry link didn't work.   If you go into Travel Xtra's then Inflight Services you can select Movies for Jan.


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Jan 2009)

just back today and flight over and back was on old style airbus with the tvs in the centre aisle. one good thing was that flight over was so empty that you could take a 4-seater to yourself and lie down!


----------



## Stevo2006 (21 Jan 2009)

was there and back 2 weeks ago - just the drop down screens dotted around the cabin.

Not good enough imo.


----------



## soy (21 Jan 2009)

Its luck of the draw. They have about 3 planes with personal TV in economy that are rotated on the US routes. Think one is dedicated to the Chicago route and one on the San Fran route. Have had it on the Boston route but this is unusual.


----------



## so-crates (25 Jan 2009)

It depends on the day - unfortunately I don't know what days it is that the newer birds fly on! Cold comfort but as Sunny says they are in the process of up-fitting the older planes (I believe they will be coming on stream this year). In general a good reference site for this sort of info is www.seatguru.com (I use it when I am selecting a seat) - you just need to know the type of plane you are booked on.


----------

